# DFWAPC July meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting will be held on Saturday, July 16-th, at 1PM.

If you're interested in attending and need the details send an email to:

[email protected]

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The Amano shrimp that we all ordered should be available to pick up during the July meeting.

There will be extra shrimp so anyone that didn't sign could get some.

--Nikolay


----------

